# Taco Bites



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

<U>*Taco Bites*</U>

8 oz sour cream

8 oz cream cheese

16 oz can refried beans

2 cups shredded cheese

1 lb hamburger

1 pkg taco seasoning

60 count Won Tons

Brown burger w/ taco seasoning, drain, let cool. Then mix all ingredients cept Won Tons. Dip no more than 1 Tbsp of mixed ingredients into won ton wrapper, then pinch won ton corners together (helps if your fingers are wet). Spray minin muffin pan with Pam. Place each taco bite in mini muffin pan and bake at 350 for 10 min.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh yeah man!!! Them the shizznit!! Seems like they would also be the perfect hangover food! They WERE good last week man!


----------

